# Austin TX Area- Scott Meridians on Sale



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Just a heads up that Living Waters Fly Shop in Round Rock has the meridians on sale for $600 to make way for the new wonder stick. Great deal and just trying to pass the word to help support a great local shop with great people.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

holy shit, I live in Georgetown. Guess I know what I'm doing tomorrow. Hope they have a 6 wt left.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Good shop, they know their stuff. Love their fly selection.


----------



## R-Factor (Mar 30, 2018)

Just a heads-up to those looking for a clearance Meridian....LWFS is collecting sales tax for out of state phone orders. This seems to be an "iffy" topic with some retailers collecting and others not with recent Wayfair court case. I went ahead and purchased the rod I was calling about from LWFS, but was a little suprised when they tacked on around 50 dollars for state and local tax. Out of curiousity, I called 239flies in FL and asked if they were collecting any tax for out of state rod sales...nope. 25% off Meridian + Free shipping + no tax= 649. LWFS was 605 (30% off) pre shipping and tax, but actually ended up being about 665 after tax and shipping...not a huge deal, but just something to be aware of- some are collecting and others are not.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Chris at LWFS seems like a pretty straight arrow and is probably just protecting himself come tax return time since Texas just recently passed bill allowing for Texas to enforce sales tax collection on items sold out of state.


----------



## R-Factor (Mar 30, 2018)

AgAngler2370 said:


> Chris at LWFS seems like a pretty straight arrow and is probably just protecting himself come tax return time since Texas just recently passed bill allowing for Texas to enforce sales tax collection on items sold out of state.


Oh, no slam on them intended at all....I'd love to visit the shop if I'm ever in the area. Coming from an accounting background, I just found the whole out-of- state purchase/tax collection topic interesting and started researching it a bit...rather complex, and the court case last year made it even more interesting. A lot of this hinges on the presence (or lack thereof) that the retailer has in the state where the purchaser lives- as to whether or not they collect the tax. My feeling is that many retailers are collecting the tax regardless to cover themselves legally rather than research how the law is written. I could absolutely be misunderstanding some of this, but just figured I'd share the experience and a bit of research. Long story short...just make sure to ask with phone/online orders if tax will be added.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Tx_Whipray said:


> holy shit, I live in Georgetown. Guess I know what I'm doing tomorrow. Hope they have a 6 wt left.


Gtown is not that big, I used to live there out by Serenada. My ex and I used to own the Loading Dock bar downtown.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Half Shell said:


> Gtown is not that big, I used to live there out by Serenada. My ex and I used to own the Loading Dock bar downtown.


Man that’s a few years ago. I used to love going in the LD and my little sister even worked there on summer break from college for two summers if memory serves me right.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

AgAngler2370 said:


> Man that’s a few years ago. I used to love going in the LD and my little sister even worked there on summer break from college for two summers if memory serves me right.


Small world, we didn't own it long. She bought it with my credit and money in 2007, divorced in summer 2008, and she lost it in 2009. I still have one of the 20 LCD Tvs she bought for it with my credit card. The day I left town, I walked in an took it off the wall and threw it in my truck.

Her dad and brother were good fisherman / hunters though. By good hunters, I mean they drank good whisky at the cabin.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

By sending an email blast to a couple dozen shops last week, I was able to get a 6wt. and a 8'4" 8wt. for $519 each, no tax......shipped.

Gotta do your homework and promise not to mention shops by name since I was told that the "official" Scott blow out sale is not supposed to begin until Oct. 1st.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> By sending an email blast to a couple dozen shops last week, I was able to get a 6wt. and a 8'4" 8wt. for $519 each, no tax......shipped.
> 
> Gotta do your homework and promise not to mention shops by name since I was told that the "official" Scott blow out sale is not supposed to begin until Oct. 1st.


Also, the official discontinued prices is somewhere north of $700.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Chris, Griff, Jeff and the rest of the gang at Living Water are all class acts and great people. Chris has built a community there - fly tying night on Wednesdays are packed wall to wall and he holds tons of events on Saturday that bring out the crowds. Truly an example of passion and hard work that created success.

I met Chris ages ago when he was a teenager working at a big box sports store in Round Rock. We talked fly fishing for what seemed like an hour and he showed me a killer way to tie tiny flies and small tippet. Stayed in touch with him ever since and can't recommend their shop enough.


----------

